

We're entering the decade of the developer - mcantelon
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/hiner/?p=6020

======
kranner
I was with the author until "every platform will have its own app store."

I bloody well hope not.

~~~
Qz
I'm firmly convinced that the app model is a dead end, which makes the whole
article pointless.

~~~
beaumartinez
The two main benefits I see of the app store model: \- Centralised program
repository. (Users can go to one site and find programs listed in a consistent
format, with related services provided alongside, like ratings and reviews.)
\- Program "quality control". (Spam, malware, and unusable programs aren't
admitted: developers must make their programs _good_.)

Googling for programs, then having to find out how good they are on Wikipedia,
forums, and blogs is a pain. The app store model means users can easily find
good programs.

(Admittedly the app store model has some flaws but I'm playing devil's
advocate here.)

As for the app model, making every little function its own program can seem
overkill, but this allows them to be tailored to a device and have greater
consistency with the device's look and feel.

------
abalashov
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zEQhhaJsU4>

